# A quick cartoon.



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I really liked this. I have a new song to sing.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's great! I wonder if I can get my new Boris Skull to sing it? hmmmmm


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

haha goodtimes.... makes me miss warcraft


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey that was the tune of The Little Mermaid... Im laughing and appaled LOL.


----------

